# How to tell if your feet stink



## NicNak (Oct 27, 2009)

*How to tell if your feet stink.*  :yuck:


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

:rofl: that's wonderful NN


----------



## why (Oct 27, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

I've sent this pic to my cat loving friend, who has a husband with a foot hygiene problem


----------



## NicNak (Oct 27, 2009)

white page said:


> I've sent this pic to my cat loving friend, who has a husband with a foot hygiene problem





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

